# Reisebericht Indien



## duck_68 (17. Januar 2003)

..........


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. Januar 2003)

Das sind ja Horrorberichte :v 
Schön ,daß es Deinem Auge wenigstens wieder besser geht #h


----------



## Matthias Bons (17. Januar 2003)

hi,
das augenlicht ist wesentlich wichtiger als jeder fisch der welt!! (weiss das aus eigener erfahrung, hab mir mal mit schwarzpulver die fresse verbrannt und konnte 2 tage nix, gar nix, sehen, war eigene selbstschuld   ).
freut mich das die sache noch mal gut gegangen ist!
und weiterhin gute besserung!

das mit der umweltverschmutzung ist echt ne sauerei in einigen ländern. man siehts ja oft genug im fernsehn.

MfG
Matthias


----------



## siegerlaender (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo Martin #h ,
gut das Du wieder zu Hause bist! Wünsch Dir weiterhin gute Besserung für Dein Auge!


----------



## Borgon (17. Januar 2003)

Jo auch von mir gute Besserung.Nix ist wichtiger als die eigene Gesundheit #h Beschreib das doch mal mit der Umweltverschmutzung,wie sah´s dort aus ;+


----------



## angeltreff (18. Januar 2003)

Genesung und &quot;gut Blick&quot; - das ist das wichtigste. 

@ Lengalenga

Wenn Du da nicht in einem Dorfkrankenhaus landest, ist das nicht so das Thema. Die Inder sind alles andere als rückständig und haben, zumindest in Städten, eine recht gute mediz. Versorgung.


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2003)

Junge Junge,

das ist natürlich Mist mit dem Auge. Wünsche gute Verheilung.  #h


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2003)

Wünsche dir weiter gute Besserung und Gesundheit.

Wie war den der Standard der Krankenhäuser ?

Was die Softwareentwicklung angeht sind die Inder ja top, bei der Medizin bin ich etwas am Zweifeln.


----------



## leierfisch (18. Januar 2003)

Scheiß auf angeln,die hauptsache dein Auge gehts wieder besser   #h


----------



## SEKT444 (18. Januar 2003)

Oh Mann, da kommt man schon mal nach Indien und dann so was  :c  :c 

Wünsche dir gute Besserung und daß das Auge so wird wie vorher ( oder besser  :k )


----------



## fan__ta (19. Januar 2003)

wie war die hygiene?
gute besserung und keine entzündung oder sowas


----------



## Babydorsch (19. Januar 2003)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung


----------



## Uli_Raser (20. Januar 2003)

Hoffentlich war das Dein letzter Unfall!
Alles gute!
Uli


----------



## plötze (22. Januar 2003)

ist ja nicht so schön das doch was zurückbleibt.
ich wünsche dir trotzdem gute besserung. #h 

gruß plötze #h


----------

